# Odd Looking Uniform



## AWP (Sep 28, 2015)

Initially what grabbed my attention was a photo within this story about a vet who was shot*

Army veteran shot in the back after baseball game may never walk again







That's a seriously strange looking uniform, but I'm not one to "ZOMG POSER!!!!!!!" so I started digging around. Surprisingly, it wasn't an easy dig.






The black or green beret is still funky, but the short version is that's the 4th Infantry Reg. DUI, the only authorized cloth DUI (near as I can tell). Everything about the beret still bugs me though I found one other instance:





The whole thing looks "poser odd" but there's very limited information out there. I can't speak for the bottom photo, but the first two jive with being in a West Germany-based unit in the 80's (corresponding to the 4th Regt.'s activation at that time). Maybe some of our members from that timeframe (@LibraryLady ) remember anything like this.

As an added bonus the search also allowed me to find this, which is a first. That caused me to do some digging. Totally legit but to be honest I didn't think so when I first saw it.






In other words, before calling out someone, do a little digging beforehand.  Google's free (minus the cost of our souls for using Google)
* - I hate that the man is shot and paralyzed but why must we attach "vet" to every tale of woe? Being a vet makes his suffering more unjust or more worthy of public assistance or should cause the perp to do more jail time? How much longer are vets going to be a privileged class or singled out? That's seriously going to bite us in the ass one day.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow....   I got say, seeing that was a REAL WTF?   Just as a matter not to be outdone on trivia....  WHERE did you did that up about the 4th Inf Regt DUI?


----------



## Grunt (Sep 28, 2015)

WOW...I'm glad I was in the Marine Corps...it's a lot easier to call out some of our posers because our uniforms are so "plain" compared to the other branches.

To my Army brothers...y'all have a job with so many different unit identifiers and such...

More power to y'all....


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Wow....   I got say, seeing that was a REAL WTF?   Just as a matter not to be outdone on trivia....  WHERE did you did that up about the 4th Inf Regt DUI?



That was the hard part and the piece that helped break the logjam. I tried a bunch of combinations first (because I was hung up on the beret) before a simple _red and green us army_. The most basic of searches (I must have tried at least 6 before that) and I had to scroll through a page or two on Google images before this popped up:
Military Insignia 3D : 4th, 5th & 6th U.S. Army Infantry Regiments

Once I had that I could run down a unit history, discover one BN was assigned to guard a Pershing unit, and so on. It still took another dozen or so searches before I had enough for this post and that wasn't a lot. I think I found TWO other pictures of soldiers in Class A's from that period. Maybe more are out there but I ran out of gas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Very sad to hear he was shot after a ball game.  I wish him and his family the very best.

If you spend some time on You Tube looking for posers, both military and police, you can spend hours watching them getting outed. There are also a growing number of these poser busters having the tables turned on them. Don Shipley  @ Extreme SEAL  has SEAL poser busting locked up pretty well, doing several a week. With posers coming out of the woodwork, it was nice to find that the above  soliders are the real deal.


----------



## Brill (Sep 28, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Wow....   I got say, seeing that was a REAL WTF?   Just as a matter not to be outdone on trivia....  WHERE did you did that up about the 4th Inf Regt DUI?



Other than Rangers, weren't the only authorized black berets were OPFOR (back when the Army was hard)?

1st Battalion (OPFOR), 4th Infantry Regiment


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> ... Maybe some of our members from that timeframe (@LibraryLady ) remember anything like this...



CRS, baby... CRS

I got nuthin'...

LL


----------

